# Rams horn handlebars



## bikecrazy (Apr 11, 2018)

Did Schwinn ever use Wald as a supplier for Ramshorn handlebars? I have an early Ramshorn Fastback and the bars have Wald stamped on them.


----------



## spoker (Apr 12, 2018)

dont think so and wald bars have different bends


----------



## Artdaddi (Sep 30, 2020)

nope all Schwinn those are after market


----------

